# what is your biggest founder



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just curious I caught one the other day that was 26"long and my biggest ever so I figured I would ask yall what's your biggest for this area???


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Spell check got me I ment flounder


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

im not sure how long it was but I saw a pic of a 9 pound flattie out of escambia


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

My biggest flounder length wise is 27", but I live in Texas.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

26 for me...last month


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

26" is a impressive fish anywhere.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

My first cousin mounted the 11.5 lb flounder he caught near Pascagoula in the 80s. Caught using a bull minnow about 2".


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

I know an old guy up here in NC that gigged a 16lb one. I saw the mount with my own eyes....gigged at Harker's Island. It was unbelievable not only how long it was, but wide. I wish I would have saved the pics I had of it but they were on my old work phone which is long gone.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Catching that fish really makes me want to get into flounder gigging


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Night Wing said:


> My biggest flounder length wise is 27", but I live in Texas.


 The largest I've killed is 22", but I live in Florida !  I have seen some monster flounder come from Texas.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> The largest I've killed is 22", but I live in Florida !  I have seen some monster flounder come from Texas.


I'm still on the hunt for the "holy grail" of flounder. A 30" length one, but I've never been able to find one. I've been hunting this elusive flounder since 2004.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

My son and grandaughters first doormats. A little over 26 and a 22.


----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

26" 6 pounds in Apalachicola, using my pole spear as a gig without the band
we popped 6 more roughly the same size that night 
it was awesome


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

26 and a 1/4 inches and 10 and 3/4 lbs. out of destin in 2009. I posted it here. I got 1 24 inches a month ago.

Deadeye


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My best so far is 24.5" and 7.5# Stuck it this year. This is my 3rd year for giggin'


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

25" 7.5 lbs this year


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

9.75 lb but it been a few years, biggest lately was a 7.5 a few weeks ago 
Still looking for that 10 pounder to put on the wall


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

my largest gigging so far is 22 1/2" 5.2#.this year in the ICW wading.got a 21" saturday on hook-n-line.
there is one on the GCFC forum that my nephew's friend got last night that was 28" long 18" wide and 9#'s.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

26 1/2" biggest I've ever harvested. I got a 26" before that, it weighed 7 pounds on the button. Biggest this year was 25 1/2". I guess after reading this, I realize that a 30+ really is the flounder of a lifetime!!! I'm still on the hunt for her.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

5.75 this year and 6.3 last year. Wanted to take one last look around OB before I left for the hills but no such luck.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

[/attach]

These two. 26" and 27" both out of Destin this year. The 27 is on the cooler next to a 20" fish. Amazing at the difference those 7 inches make in overall size isn't it?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice big flatties. Thanks for taking the time and effort to post the photos.


----------

